# The Ferry Checkpoint



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Five blokes in an Audi Quattro arrived at the ferry checkpoint. 
Tracey, in her brand new uniform, stops them and tells them:

" Can't let you on the ferry. It is illegal to have 5 people in a Quattro. Quattro means four. One of you will have to get out and stay behind."

"Quattro is just the name of the car," the driver replies disbelievingly. "Look at the papers: this car is designed to carry five persons."

"You cannot pull that one on me. This is Tracey you're talking to here," she replies with a smile. "Quattro means four. You have five people in your car and you are therefore breaking the law. So I can't let you onto the ferry. It's more than my job's worth to let you all on."

The driver is now very cross and replies angrily, "Ive had enough of you. Call your supervisor over. I want to speak to someone with more intelligence!"

"Sorry," responds Tracey, "but Sharon is busy with those two blokes in the Fiat Uno."


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: An old one, but has stood the test of time.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## PG02 (Oct 9, 2012)

:lol: :lol: nice one!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Sill funny though.. :lol:


----------



## merloc (Apr 23, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## eglin (Mar 10, 2013)

:lol: not sure how I've not heard that one before.


----------



## EVO-RBD (Mar 8, 2006)

:lol:


----------

